# Επιπρόσθετα > Ενέργεια: Εξοικονόμιση, Άλλες Μορφές Παραγωγής >  >  Μπαταρίες με διαφορετικά Ah παράλληλα

## gemos

Γεια σας και καλά Χριστούγεννα.
Είμαι ένας παράνομος (sic) αλλά ευχαριστημένος κάτοχος ανεμογεννήτριας 1KW και 460 W φωτοβολταϊκά, τα οποία "γεμίζουν" μια συστοιχία μπαταριών (4 μπαταρίες σε σειρά-48V). Παράνομος γιατί όλα αυτά τα έχω στην... ταράτσα μου.
Το πρόβλημα μου είναι ότι η συστοιχία είναι 220 Ah και θέλω να τα αυξήσω, λόγω του ότι συνειδητοποίησα ότι αρκετή ενέργεια πάει χαμένη όταν φυσάει για πολλές ώρες. Μια προφανής λύση είναι να πάρω άλλες τέσσερις μπαταρίες τις οποίες αφού τις συνδέσω σε σειρά, δημιουργώντας μια νέα συστοιχία, να τη συνδέσω παράλληλα με την υπάρχουσα. 
α) Είναι επιτρεπτό η νέα αυτή συστοιχία να έχει διαφορετική ενεργειακή χωρητικότητα από την υπάρχουσα πχ 100 Ah ή πρέπει να είναι η ίδια και γιατί; 
β) μπορεί η νέα αυτή συστοιχία να αποτελείται από διαφορετικού τύπου μπαταρίες (αντί για OPz να είναι μπαταρίες gel);
γ) Πως θα ανιχνεύσω πιθανή αστοχία ενός στοιχείου μιας μπαταρίας, προκειμένου να μην επηρεάσει τις υπόλοιπες; (αν αστοχήσει κάποια μπαταρία μιας συστοιχίας, θα προκαλεί ροή ρεύματος από την "καλή" στην ελαττωματική συστοιχία, καθώς δεν θα μπορεί να φτάσει η ελλατωματική τα volt της καλής, με αποτέλεσμα μακροπρόθεσμα να τα "παίξει" και η "καλή" συστοιχία, καθώς θα εκφοριζεται συνεχώς προς την "κακή".
Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων...

----------


## Notios38

Φιλε μου δεν εισαι καθολου παρανομος...αν δεν διδεις προς την ΔΕΗ αναποδα..δεν υπαρχει διαταξη η νομοθεσια που να το απαγορευει...μονο να εισαι σε ιδιοκτητο χωρο και μην παρενοχλεις γειτονες...εχω εκει κατι σχετικο αααα και λιγο πολεοδομια μπαινει...μα δεν νομιζω να χρειαζεται  να ξερουν και αυτο...εχουν τοσα πολλα να ασχοληθουν....
Το ιδιο συστημα εχω εγκαταστησει και εγω με δυο διαταξεις  24v k  48v..εχω μπαταριες gel των 65 Αh 325Ah συνολικα  και 400 Ah στα 48v με δυο ανεξαρτητα ιnverter...1.5kw k 3kw και 400w panel κ μια ιδιοκατασκευη για ανεμογεννητρια  που την παλευω..για την ωρα
Τυπικα αν προκυψει σφαλμα σε μια μπαταρια...τοτε αν δεν εχεις ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΕΣ  σε καθε κλαδο τοτε μπορει να χεις σοβαρο προβλημα,φωτια εκρηξη..σε φιλο μου με το ιδιο συστημα περιπου ηταν γηρασμενες και φαντασου οτι 16 Α ασφαλεια σε κλαδο καιγοταν για πλακα...μεχρι να βρουμε γιατι καιγοταν...η μια μπαταρια ειχε γινει σαν την μπαλα.....σαφης νομιζω

----------


## gemos

> Φιλε μου δεν εισαι καθολου παρανομος...αν δεν διδεις προς την ΔΕΗ αναποδα..δεν υπαρχει διαταξη η νομοθεσια που να το απαγορευει...μονο να εισαι σε ιδιοκτητο χωρο και μην παρενοχλεις γειτονες...εχω εκει κατι σχετικο αααα και λιγο πολεοδομια μπαινει...μα δεν νομιζω να χρειαζεται  να ξερουν και αυτο...εχουν τοσα πολλα να ασχοληθουν....
> Το ιδιο συστημα εχω εγκαταστησει και εγω με δυο διαταξεις  24v k  48v..εχω μπαταριες gel των 65 Αh 325Ah συνολικα  και 400 Ah στα 48v με δυο ανεξαρτητα ιnverter...1.5kw k 3kw και 400w panel κ μια ιδιοκατασκευη για ανεμογεννητρια  που την παλευω..για την ωρα
> Τυπικα αν προκυψει σφαλμα σε μια μπαταρια...τοτε αν δεν εχεις ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΕΣ  σε καθε κλαδο τοτε μπορει να χεις σοβαρο προβλημα,φωτια εκρηξη..σε φιλο μου με το ιδιο συστημα περιπου ηταν γηρασμενες και φαντασου οτι 16 Α ασφαλεια σε κλαδο καιγοταν για πλακα...μεχρι να βρουμε γιατι καιγοταν...η μια μπαταρια ειχε γινει σαν την μπαλα.....σαφης νομιζω



Λοιπόν μετά από τις παρατηρήσεις του Notios μπορώ να πω ότι έβγαλα κάποια συμπεράσματα, αλλά αν μπορεί κάποιος που γνωρίζει, ας το επιβεβαιώσει:
Επτρέπεται η παράλληλη σύνδεση  ΙΔΙΟΥ ΤΥΠΟΥ, αλλά διαφορετικής χωρητικότητας μπαταρίες. Πρέπει να είναι του ίδιου τύπου, λόγω του ότι διαφορετικοί τύποι μπαταριών έχουν διαφορετικά επίπεδα πλήρους φόρτισης, με αποτέλεσμα, ανάλογα και με τον φορτιστή, κάποιες να είναι υποφορτισμένες και κάποιες όχι. Πρέπει ΠΑΝΤΑ να βάζουμε ασφάλειες σε κάθε κλάδο της παράλληλης σύνδεσης των μπαταριών.

----------


## savnik

> Λοιπόν μετά από τις παρατηρήσεις του Notios μπορώ να πω ότι έβγαλα κάποια συμπεράσματα, αλλά αν μπορεί κάποιος που γνωρίζει, ας το επιβεβαιώσει:
> Επτρέπεται η παράλληλη σύνδεση ΙΔΙΟΥ ΤΥΠΟΥ, αλλά διαφορετικής χωρητικότητας μπαταρίες. Πρέπει να είναι του ίδιου τύπου, λόγω του ότι διαφορετικοί τύποι μπαταριών έχουν διαφορετικά επίπεδα πλήρους φόρτισης, με αποτέλεσμα, ανάλογα και με τον φορτιστή, κάποιες να είναι υποφορτισμένες και κάποιες όχι. Πρέπει ΠΑΝΤΑ να βάζουμε ασφάλειες σε κάθε κλάδο της παράλληλης σύνδεσης των μπαταριών.



Αν έχεις π.χ. μια μπαταρία 12V/10A και μια 12V/20A συνδεδεμένες παράλληλα , τα 10Α της δεύτερης πηγαίνουν χαμένα γιατί ο φορτιστής βλέπει τάση 14,8V στην πρώτη μπαταρία και αρχίζει να κόβει την φόρτιση.
Ενώ αν τις φορτώνεις με τροφοδοτικό δεν ισχύει αυτό.

----------


## Notios38

συναδελφοι...αν η εσωτερικη αντισταση ειναι ιδια...και αυτο εξαρταται απο τον τυπο και ποσους κυκλους φορτισης ειχει κανει η καθε μπαταρια,δεν νομιζω οτι υπαρχει προβλημα σε διαφορετικη χωρητικοτητα,για παραλληλη συνδεση ολα τα κυκλωματα που υποστηριζουν φορτιση-συντηρηση   εχουν συνηθως 3 επιπεδα φορτισης....max 13.8V-14.2V παντα για μολυβδου ...οσο για τα κυκλωματα που υποστηριζουν solar ειναι ακομα ποιο αυστηρα σχεδιασμενα με πολλες επιλογες ωστε να εχουν μακροζωια οι μπαταριες..ειδικα σε κυκλωματα MPPT..το κατι αλλο.
Το προβλημα ειναι οταν τις συνδεουμε σε σειρα τοτε πρεπει να εχουν την ιδια χωρητικοτητα..σε συστηματα αδιαλειπτης παροχης ισχυος συνηθως υποστηριζονται απο στοιχεια των 2 v και με επιτηρηση ισχυος...μιλαμε 24t x2v μια να φυγει τοτε ολα τελειωσαν...γιαυτο εχομε συστοιχιες που μπαινουν παραλληλα με ρελε,αν χαλασει μια υπαρχει ισοδυναμη  πηγη ρευματος που αντικαθιστα την χαλασμενη μεχρι να την αντικατασταση της...15 χρονια επαγγελματικης εμπειριας μιλανε ...

----------


## GR_KYROS

Εξαρτάτε από:
Εάν ο φορτιστής είναι συντήρησης , δηλαδή σταθεροποιεί την τάση 13,8v
Μπορούμε να φορτίσουμε μπαταρίες με διαφορετικά Ah
Εάν είναι φορτιστής πλήρους φόρτισης, με διακοπή, τότε η μπαταρία με τα λιγότερα Ah
Όταν φτάσει σε πλήρη φόρτιση (φυσικά νωρίτερα από τις άλλες) θα υποχρεώσει τον φορτιστή να σταματήσει.
Αφήνοντας τις άλλες μπαταρίες σε ημι-φόρτιση, οι οποίες θα εκφορτώσουν την πλήρως φορτισμένη μπαταρία, εφόσον θα έχει μεγαλύτερη τάση, και θα την βλέπουν ως φορτιστή.
Αυτά  θεωρητικά.
Αν και εφαρμόζετε παράλληλη φόρτιση σε επαγγελματικές κατασκευές,  ωστόσο δεν είναι σωστό.(εκτός και αν υπάρχει απομόνωση με διόδους)

----------


## gemos

GR_KYROS ίσως έχεις δίκιο, αλλά αν το δω λογικά δεν συμφωνώ μαζί σου για τον εξής λόγο. Ας υποθέσουμε ότι έχουμε δυο ακριβώς ίδιου τύπου μπαταρίες 100 και 200ΑΗ συνδεδεμένες παράλληλα για κάμποσο καιρό και με τάση και οι δυο 12V. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι έχει επέλθει ισορροπία και οι δυο μπαταρίες έχουν το ίδιο ποσοστό φόρτισης (πχ 40%). Όταν βάλουμε ένα φορτιστή πχ 12Α, λόγω του ότι έχουν την ίδια ειδική αντίσταση, αρχικά η κάθε μπαταρία θα δεχθεί ρεύμα 6Α. Έτσι σε πχ 10 λεπτά θα έχουν δεχθεί το ίδιο ποσό ενέργειας (1ΑΗ). Αυτό όμως αναγκάζει την μικρή μπαταρία να τείνει να ανεβάσει περισσότερο την τάση της από την μεγάλη, καθώς "γεμίζει" γρηγορότερα, που με τη σειρά του αναγκάζει καθώς η σύνδεση είναι παράλληλη, να εκφορτίζεται στην μεγάλη μπαταρία. Το ίδιο ακριβώς ισχύει και με τον φορτιστή (περισσότερο ρεύμα θα δέχεται η μεγάλη, καθώς αντιστέκεται περισσότερο από την μικρή να ανεβάσει το δυναμικό (V) της). Το τελικό αποτέλεσμα θα είναι, με την πάροδο του χρόνου να διαρρέουν περισσότερα Ampere την μεγάλη μπαταρία από ότι τη μικρή, και τελικά να "ανεβαίνουν" ομοιόμορφα προς την πλήρη φόρτιση. Άρα λοιπόν όταν ο φορτιστής σταματήσει να φορτίζει, θεωρώντας ότι γέμισαν οι μπαταρίες, αυτές θα είναι ομοιόμορφα φορτισμένες (ή έστω θα έχουν πολύ μικρή διαφορά μεταξύ τους). *Ακριβώς το αντίθετο πρέπει να ισχύει στην εκφόρτιση*. Ίσως αυτό που λες να ισχύει σε μικρής χωρητικότητας μπαταρίες που φορτίζονται με ταχυφορτιστή και με μεγάλη διαφορά χωρητικότητας, όπου πιθανά δεν προλαβαίνει να  επέλθει ισορροπία.
Τέλος το θέμα με ενδιαφέρει, καθώς το έκανα πρόσφατα (χθες)!!!. Έχω τώρα δυο συστοιχίες η μια 120 Ah και η άλλη 220Ah για το ηλιακό-αιολικό σύστημα μου και ελπίζω να μην έχω τις εκπλήξεις που αναφέρεις... (εδώ έχουμε βέβαια συνεχώς φορτίο, και φόρτιση ανάλογα με τον ήλιο και τον άνεμο)....

----------


## GR_KYROS

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι το θέμα εξαρτάτε από τον τύπο του φορτιστή και την μέθοδο φόρτισης.
Πρακτικά θα φορτιστούν και οι δυο .
Παραμένοντας ώμος περισσότερο υπό φόρτιση η μπαταρία με τα λιγότερα Ah
Με επακόλουθο τον βρασμό, και την μύωση της ζωής λειτουργίας της.
Σε γενικές γραμμές και αφού επιμένεις να το κάνης έτσι, κάποια στιγμή θα αλλάξεις μπαταρία νωρίτερα από τον χρόνο φυσιολογικής διάρκειας.

----------


## Notios38

αν ειναι του ιδιου τ υ π ο υ δεν υπαρχει απολυτως κανενα προβλημα  σε παραλληλη διαταξη...βρε παιδια τι συζηταμε  να σας το κανω ποιο απλο,εχομε δυο δεξαμενες ιδιου υψους    η μια 20 κυβικα και η αλλη 2000 κυβ με ενα σωληνα στον πυθμενα..να τις ενωνει...βαζουμε στη μικρη νερο πεστε μου ποτε θα γεμισει και ποτε θα αδειασει..η καθε μια....το μονο που πρεπει να εχουμε στο νου μας να μην υπερβενουμε το 1/10 του ονομαστικου ρευματος κατα την φορτιση...απλα

----------


## GR_KYROS

ωραίος ο Δημήτρης :Smile: 
Αλλά
Η θεωρεία των συγκοινωνούντων δοχείων στέκει εδώ???

----------


## gemos

Νομίζω ότι ο Δημήτρης έδωσε ένα σωστό παράδειγμα (Κάπως έτσι μας τα εξηγούσε ο φυσικός στο λύκειο πριν από .... χμ πολλά χρόνια).

----------


## genesis

Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους!
Καλό το παράδειγμα με τις δεξαμενές αλλά δυστυχώς στην πράξη επεμβαίνουν και άλλοι παράγοντες.
Όπως: Όταν αδειάζουμε και γεμίζουμε τις "δεξαμενές", το κάνουμε μόνο από τη μία "δεξαμενή" ή ταυτόχρονα και από τις δύο?
Το σωληνάκι που συνδέονται οι "δεξαμενές" έχει μικρότερη διατομή ή μεγαλύτερη σε σχέση με το σωληνάκι που τις αδειάζει και τις γεμίζει?

Συνοπτικά, μπορούμε να παραλληλίσουμε συστοιχίες συσσωρευτών ΜΟΝΟ αν είναι του ίδιου τύπου και αυτό γιατί χρειάζονται τα ίδια επίπεδα τάσης για να φτάσουν οι συστοιχίες τα διάφορα επίπεδα φόρτισης (μιλώντας για συσσωρευτές υγρών στοιχείων, "βασική φόρτιση", "πλήρη φόρτιση" και "φόρτιση εξισορρόπησης").
Επίσης, καλό είναι οι συστοιχίες να είναι όσο γίνεται πιο κοντά σε ονομαστική χωρητικότητα (ή απολύτως ίσες είναι το ιδανικό) γιατί αλλάζει η εσωτερική αντίστασή της κάθε μίας. Όπως πολύ σωστά ανάφερε κάποιος φίλος, η εσωτερική αντίσταση εξαρτάται και από τους κύκλους που έχει πραγματοποιήσει κάθε συστοιχία, δηλαδή τη γήρανσή της.

Αν η γήρανση είναι διαφορετική σε κάθε συστοιχία, ακόμη και αν οι συστοιχίες είναι του ιδίου τύπου και ονομαστικής χωρητικότητας, τότε η εσωτερική αντίσταση της παλαιότερης είναι σαφώς μεγαλύτερη από αυτή της νεώτερης.
Αυτό που συμβαίνει πρακτικά είναι ότι όταν το σύνολο φορτίζεται με μια δεδομένη ένταση ρεύματος, π.χ. 40Α, τα 25Α απορροφώνται από τη "νέα" συστοιχία με τη μικρότερη εσωτερική αντίσταση, ενώ τα 15Α απορροφώνται από την πιο παλιά (οι αριθμοί είναι τυχαίοι). Αυτό σημαίνει ότι αν δεν δώσουμε ικανό χρόνο για πλήρη φόρτιση στη "παλιά", τότε αυτή θα φορτιστεί σε χαμηλότερο βαθμό σε σχέση με τη "νέα".
Αν αυτό συμβαίνει επαναλαμβανόμενα, η παλιά συστοιχία θα οδηγηθεί σε κατάσταση θειείκωσης η οποία αν δεν αντιμετωπιστεί γρήγορα οδηγεί στη μόνιμη καταστροφή της. Η λύση είναι να μεγαλώσουμε χρονικά (π.χ. από 1 ώρα σε 3 ώρες) το στάδιο φόρτισης που λέγεται "φόρτιση σταθερής τάσης" και είναι το τελευταίο στάδιο μια φυσιολογικής φόρτισης όπου κρατάμε σταθερή τη τάση και αφήνουμε τους συσσωρευτές να "τραβάνε" το ρεύμα που θέλουν. Δίνουμε έτσι το χρόνο στη "παλιά" συστοιχία να απορροφήσει την ενέργεια που της χρειάζεται για πλήρη φόρτιση.

Τα παραπάνω ισχύουν και κατά τη διαδικασία εκφόρτισης με παρόμοιο τρόπο.
Σε κάθε περίπτωση, φρόντισε να συνδέονται οι συστοιχίες με αρκετά χοντρά καλώδια και τροφοδότησέ τες "χιαστί", δηλ. το (+) του φορτιστή στο (+) της μίας συστοιχίας και το (-) του φορτιστή στο (-) της άλλης.

----------


## gemos

> Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους!
> Καλό το παράδειγμα με τις δεξαμενές αλλά δυστυχώς στην πράξη επεμβαίνουν και άλλοι παράγοντες.
> Όπως: Όταν αδειάζουμε και γεμίζουμε τις "δεξαμενές", το κάνουμε μόνο από τη μία "δεξαμενή" ή ταυτόχρονα και από τις δύο?
> Το σωληνάκι που συνδέονται οι "δεξαμενές" έχει μικρότερη διατομή ή μεγαλύτερη σε σχέση με το σωληνάκι που τις αδειάζει και τις γεμίζει?
> 
> Συνοπτικά, μπορούμε να παραλληλίσουμε συστοιχίες συσσωρευτών ΜΟΝΟ αν είναι του ίδιου τύπου και αυτό γιατί χρειάζονται τα ίδια επίπεδα τάσης για να φτάσουν οι συστοιχίες τα διάφορα επίπεδα φόρτισης (μιλώντας για συσσωρευτές υγρών στοιχείων, "βασική φόρτιση", "πλήρη φόρτιση" και "φόρτιση εξισορρόπησης").
> Επίσης, καλό είναι οι συστοιχίες να είναι όσο γίνεται πιο κοντά σε ονομαστική χωρητικότητα (ή απολύτως ίσες είναι το ιδανικό) γιατί αλλάζει η εσωτερική αντίστασή της κάθε μίας. Όπως πολύ σωστά ανάφερε κάποιος φίλος, η εσωτερική αντίσταση εξαρτάται και από τους κύκλους που έχει πραγματοποιήσει κάθε συστοιχία, δηλαδή τη γήρανσή της.
> 
> Αν η γήρανση είναι διαφορετική σε κάθε συστοιχία, ακόμη και αν οι συστοιχίες είναι του ιδίου τύπου και ονομαστικής χωρητικότητας, τότε η εσωτερική αντίσταση της παλαιότερης είναι σαφώς μεγαλύτερη από αυτή της νεώτερης.
> ...



Φίλε genesis για το ίδιου τύπου συμφωνώ απόλυτα. Για την διατομή επίσης συμφωνώ, σε ακραία παραδείγματα. Για το αν με το χρόνο μια μπαταρία αυξάνει την εσωτερική της αντίσταση δεν το ξέρω και ευχαριστώ για τη διαφώτιση. Στο σημείο που διαφωνώ όμως είναι το ότι ΑΝ Η ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ των εσωτερικών αντιστάσεων είναι μικρή, τότε πιθανότατα, πάλι δεν μας πολυενδιαφέρει, καθώς πιστεύω ότι συμβαίνει το παρακάτω. Για λόγους απλότητας υποθέτουμε ότι έχουμε δυο μπαταρίες ίδου τύπου, με την ίδια χωρητικότητα, αλλά η μια είναι καινούρια και η άλλη παλιά (με μεγαλύτερη εσωτερική αντίσταση). Αν η μια μπαταρία φορτίζεται σύμφωνα με το ΑΚΡΑΙΟ παράδειγμα σου με 25Α (η νέα) και η άλλη με 15Α (η παλιά), προκαλείται μεγαλύτερη φόρτιση στη νέα μπαταρία, που αυτόματα σημαίνει ότι τείνει να αυξήσει την τάση της περισσότερο από ότι η παλιά. Αυτό προκαλεί ρεύμα από την νέα στην παλιά, ώστε τελικά το επίπεδο του δυναμικού (V) να είναι το ίδιο και στις δυο μπαταρίες. Με άλλα λόγια η νέα εκφορτίζεται προς την παλιά ώστε να υπάρχει το ίδιο δυναμικό και στις δυο. Άρα τελικά ακόμα και αν η παλιά έχει μεγαλύτερη εσωτερική αντίσταση (τονίζω σε όχι ακραία επίπεδα), λόγω της παράλληλης διάταξης που υποχρεώνει τις δυο μπαταρίες να έχουν ακριβώς το ίδιο δυναμικό, τελικά περνάει περίπου το ίδιο ρεύμα και από τις δυο μπαταρίες. 
ΣΣ. Διαφορετικό ρεύμα θα περάσει βέβαια αν δεν έχουν αντίστοιχο επίπεδο φόρτισης (πχ πάμε να φορτίσουμε μια άδεια και μια μισογεμάτη). Για το ότι πρέπει να τις φορτίζουμε αργά συμφωνώ, για πολλούς λόγους.

----------


## genesis

Δυστυχώς, δεν είναι έτσι, τουλάχιστον για τους "υγρούς" τύπους μπατατριών που τους γνωρίζω καλά.
Η πολική τάση της μπαταρίας είναι μία έμμεση ένδειξη της κατάστασης φόρτισης της μπαταρίας και όχι απόλυτη.
Το ποσό της ενέργειας σε Ah που θα αποθηκελυσει τελικά ή μπαταρία εξαρτάται από την ένταση του ρεύματος επί το χρόνο που θα διαρκέσει.
Όταν έχεις τις δύο όμοιες αλλά διαφορετικής ηλικίας μπαταρίες του παραδείγματος που αναφέρεις, κατά τη διάρκεια του βασικού σταδίου φόρτισης όπου ο φορτιστής "δίνει" σταθερή ποσότητα ρεύματος ανεξάρτητα από τη τάση των μπαταριών, η "νέα" μπαταρία θα αποθηκεύσει σαφώς μεγαλύτερη ποσότητα ενέργειας.
Όταν η τάση των μπαταριών θα φτάσει το προκαθορισμένο επίπεδο π.χ. 15V, οι σύγχρονοι αυτόματοι φορτιστές θα παραμείνουν σε αυτό το επίπεδο για κάποιο περιορισμένο χρονικό διάστημα π.χ. 1 - 3 ώρες. Σε αυτό το χρονικό διάστημα φόρτισης σταθερής τάσης, η "παλιά" μπαταρία, σιγά - σιγά θα αρχίσει να τραβάει περισσότερο ρεύμα από τη "νέα", ίσως όμως το χρονικό διάστημα που θα έχει στη διάθεσή της να μην είναι αρκετό για να "προφτάσει" τη "νέα".
Στη συνέχεια όταν ο φορτιστής περάσει στη φάση "συντήρησης" (float charging), η διαδικασία ουσιαστικά έχει τελειώσει και το αποτέλεσμα είναι ότι η "παλιά" μπαταρία μάλλον δεν έχει καταφέρει να φορτιστεί πλήρως κάτι που επιδεινώνει την κατάστασή της και κάνει το φαινόμενο ακόμη πιο έντονο σε βάθος χρόνου. Αν δεν το διαγνώσεις εγκαίρως, θα οδηγήσει σε οριστική καταστροφή της.
Η λύση όπως προανάφερα είναι να αυξηθεί χρονικά το στάδιο φόρτισης με σταθερή τάση (συνήθως λέγεται absorption charging).
Το παράδειγμα που ανάφερα μόνο ακραίο δεν είναι. Μου έχει τύχει δύο παράλληλες συστοιχίες PzS, 24V / 750Ah η κάθε μία, με διαφορά 15 μηνών στην ηλικία, να φορτίζονται με συνολικά 60Α από τα οποία τα 55Α τα "τράβαγε" η νεά και τα υπόλοιπα 5Α η παλιά!
Καλή Χρονιά σε όλους αν δεν ξαναγράψω για φέτος.

----------


## biznikos

Καλημερα σε ολους και καλη χρονια!!!!!!!!!! Να κανω μια ερωτηση σχετικα με τις μπαταριες,τι ειναι καλυτερο να χρησιμοποιουμε σε ενα φωτοβολταϊκο συστημα μια μεγαλη μπαταρια μολυβδου που να καλυπτει φυσικα τις αναγκες μας π.χ 12/120ah ή 5χ26ah =130ah??

----------


## GR_KYROS

Φυσικά μια των 12v η δυο των 6v εν σειρά.

----------


## biznikos

Και ποιες θεωρητικα ειναι οι καλυτερες μπαταριες???Οι τυπου gel τι ειναι??Εγω ξερω μπαταριες μολυβδου ξυρου τυπου,αυτο.

----------


## genesis

Νίκο, δεν υπάρχει η "απόλυτη" μπαταρία. Ανάλογα με τη χρήση υπάρχει και η κατάλληλη.
Για φωτοβολταϊκά συστήματα οι μπαταρίες τύπου OPzS θεωρούνται από τις καλύτερες επιλογές.
Οι μπαταρίες τύπου gel λειτουργούν όπως οι υγρές όμως ο ηλεκτρολύτης δεν είναι σε υγρή μορφή αλλά σε μορφή ζελέ. Οι μπαταρίες αυτές κατασκευάστηκαν έτσι ώστε να μπορούν να λειτουργήσουν π.χ. υπό κλίση.
Αν δεν συντρέχει κάποιος ιδιαίτερος λόγος δεν χρειάζεται να πληρώσεις το επιπλέον κόστος.

----------


## gemos

genesis σε ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες. Τελικά ακόμα και η σύνδεση μπαταριών από μόνη της είναι μια επιστήμη... Το δε παράδειγμα που αναφέρεις  "Μου έχει τύχει δύο παράλληλες συστοιχίες PzS, 24V / 750Ah η κάθε μία, με διαφορά 15 μηνών στην ηλικία, να φορτίζονται με συνολικά 60Α από τα οποία τα 55Α τα "τράβαγε" η νεά και τα υπόλοιπα 5Α η παλιά!", σημαίνει ότι η εσωτερική αντίσταση της μιας μπαταρίας είναι 11 φορές μεγαλύτερη της άλλης. Πραγματικά απίστευτο για ίδιου τύπου και χωρητικότητας.

----------


## gRooV

Πάνω σε αυτά που συζητάτε σχετικά με τις μπαταρίες και τις διατάξεις έχω και εγώ μία ερώτηση αλλά δεν σχετίζεται με εναλλακτική μορφή ενέργειας. Σε ένα ups με μία μπαταρία μπορώ να προσθέσω άλλη μία παράλληλα για αύξηση της διάρκειας χρόνου? το λογικό είναι ότι θα φορτιστούν πιο αργά. χρειαζεται κάτι ενδιάμεσα? κάποια δίοδος? ώστε να μην εκφορτίζεται η μία από την εσωτερική αντίσταση της άλλης?

----------


## genesis

Πράγματι, το θέμα "μπαταρίες" είναι πολύ μεγάλο και μπορώ να σου πώ ότι τα περισσότερα αυτόνομα συστήματα παραγωγής ενέργειας από ανανεώσιμες πηγές πάσχουν σε αυτό.
Στη περίπτωση με τις δύο συστοιχίες, η διαφορά στο ρεύμα φόρτισης με εξέπληξε και εμένα. Μετά από αρκετούς ελέγχους φάνηκε ότι η "παλιά" συστοιχία, λόγω κακής μεταχείρισης, παρουσίαζε συμπτώματα θειείκωσης και ακόμη βρίσκεται σε διαδικασία "θεραπείας"  :Biggrin: .

Αγαπητέ groov, θεωρητικά εφόσον η μπαταρία που θα παραλληλίσεις είναι όμοια με αυτή που έχει το ups, δεν θα αντιμετωπίσεις κάποιο πρόβλημα.
Ωστόσο, το πιθανό πρόβλημα μπορεί να προκύψει μετά από παρατεταμένη διακοπή ρεύματος οπότε και ο φορτιστής του ups θα κληθεί να φορτίσει διπλάσια χωρητικότητα από αυτή που περιμένει. Στα ακριβά και καλά ups δηλώνεις τη χωρητικότητα των μπαταριών και υπάρχει περιοριστής ρεύματος ώστε να μην δημιουργείται πρόβλημα υπερφόρτωσης του φορτιστή ή υπερθέρμανσης.
Μπορείς να κάνεις την εξής δοκιμή: Άσε το ups να εκφορτίσει με τη μία μπαταρία και μέτρα το ρεύμα φόρτισης κατά τα πρώτα λεπτά φόρτισης. Επανέλαβε και με τις 2 μπαταρίες παράλληλα. Αν το αρχικό ρεύμα φόρτισης είναι το ίδιο ή παραπλήσιο, τότε υπάρχει κάποιου είδους περιορισμός ρεύματος και δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα να παραλληλίσεις περισσότερες μπαταρίες, απλά αυξάνεται ο χρόνος φόρτισης. Αν το αρχικό ρεύμα φόρτισης με τις δύο μπαταρίες σχεδόν διπλασιαστεί, δεν θα το συνιστούσα.

----------


## biznikos

Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις,αλλα φιλε genesis οι μπαταριες αυτου του τυπου OPzS εκτος του οτι εναι πιο ακριβες απο τις GEL πρεπει να δημιουργησεις συστοιχια για να βγαλεις 12v.Αν βαλω απλα μπαταριες μολυβδου ξηρου τυπου δεν θα εχω καλα αποτελεσματα??

----------


## genesis

Μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις όποια μπαταρία σε βολεύει σαν τύπος / μέγεθος / χωρητικότητα / κόστος, αρκεί να έχει χαρακτηριστικά αντοχής σε βαθιές εκφόρτισεις (deep cycle). βέβαια, όπως αντιλαμβάνεσαι και εσύ, ισχύει το "ότι πληρώνεις, παίρνεις".
Οι μπαταρίες OPzS απλά είναι από τους πλέον ενδεδειγμένους τύπους για εφαρμογή σε φωτοβολταϊκά συστήματα με πολύ καλά χαρακτηριστικά βαθιάς εκφόρτισης.

----------


## tsatsaras

Καλημέρα.

 Έχω εγκαταστήσει φ/β σύστημα που αποτελείται από:
 2 Χ 130W πάνελ
 2 Χ 10Α ρυθμιστές φόρτισης
 inverter 1000w καθαρού ημιτόνου
 και μπαταρια monbat agm 180ah c10  (~187ah c20) 1080cca (~3 μηνών) (εδώ)

 Θέλω να προσθέσω άλλη μία μπαταρία παράλληλα για να ανεβάσω την αυτονομία και σκέφτομαι να βάλω :
 α)την exide expert 12V 185ah 1100ah (εδώ)η οποία ΔΕΝ  είναι agm
 ή β) την century extra 180ah 1050cca (εδω) η οποία είναι agm
 Θα έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα στην ταυτόχρονη φόρτισή τους και στην λειτουργία τους?

----------


## Dbnn

Καλο ειναι οι μπαταριες να ειναι ιδιες. Πχ gel κλπ ακομα και στα αμπερωρια.

----------


## tsatsaras

Άρα η πιο κατάλληλη από τις δύο είναι η century extra?

Έψαξα να βρώ τα χαρακτηριστικά της για περισσότερες λεπτομέριες αλλά δεν βρήκα τπτ.

Ξέρει να προτείνει κάποιος μπαταρία πιο κοντά στα χαρακτηριστικά της monbat?(specs)

----------


## ΚΑΤΣΑΒΙΔΗΣ

Καλησπέρα αν το σύστημα είναι 24 volt και οι μπαταρίες δεν είναι ίδιες σε αμπέρ μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν δύο ρυθμιστές και να φορτίζουν 12 ο ένας και 12 ο άλλος και εμείς να παίρνουμε 24 δεν θα είναι ομοιόμορφη η φόρτιση;φυσικά με 2 πανελ ξεχωριστα για το καθενα

----------


## genesis

Όχι. Τέτοιες πατέντες μπορείς να κάνεις μόνο για λίγο και σε περιπτώσεις ανάγκης κατά την άποψή μου.

----------


## pstratos

ως και επικίνδυνο, γιατί τα δυο - θα βρεθούν σε 12Ω διαφορά δυναμικού, κάπου θα μπλεχτεί κάποιος στις συνδέσεις, και θα έχεις βραχυκυκλωματάρα

----------


## ΚΑΤΣΑΒΙΔΗΣ

> ως και επικίνδυνο, γιατί τα δυο - θα βρεθούν σε 12Ω διαφορά δυναμικού, κάπου θα μπλεχτεί κάποιος στις συνδέσεις, και θα έχεις βραχυκυκλωματάρα



12Ω τι είναι;

----------


## mikemtb

> 12Ω τι είναι;



Στα ελληνικά το V

Κλασσικά: Tapatalk

----------

pstratos (17-04-21)

----------


## nick1974

Η μοναδική περιπτωση που μπορουν να "παραλληλιστουν" διαφορετικου τυπου μπαταρίες η συστοιχίες απαιτεί κυκλώματα τα οποία τις κάνει ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΤΕΣ και ως προς τη φόρτιση αλλά και ως προς την καταναλωση. (Σα να έχεις δυο ανεξάρτητες πηγες στο ίδιο φορτίο, γιατί ουσιαστικά ΑΥΤΟ έχεις) ΑΝ κατάλαβες τι εννοώ και έχεις τις γνώσεις προχωρα, αν όχι, οτιδήποτε άλλο ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΕΤΑΙ δια ροπάλου (οκ μπορεί κάποιος επ ευθυνη του να το κάνει για ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΟ χρόνο, πχ για να κάνεις μια μιζια να ξεκινήσεις μια μηχανή) 
Btw τέτοιες μελέτες έχω κάνει και υπήρχε νόημα επειδή μιλάμε για συστοιχίες δεκάδων μπαταριών που αν πεταχτουν το κόστος είναι πολλα χιλιάρικα, τώρα σε μεμονωμένες περιπτωσεις 1-2 μπαταριών εσυ θα κρίνεις αν αξίζει (αν έχεις γνώσεις και το κάνεις μόνος σου και είσαι σίγουρος για το τι κάνεις ναι μάλλον συμφέρει, με την προυποθεση πως οι φορτιστές σου και τα υπόλοιπα κυκλώματα σου δε χρειάζονται αντικατάσταση). Αυτονόητο είναι πως οτιδήποτε χρησιμοποιηθεί πρεπει να είναι υπερδιαστασιολογημενο ώστε να μην επηρεάζει σε καμία των περιπτωσεων τη λειτουργεια. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

